# Lowe Paint Question



## wilded (Nov 4, 2012)

I want to touch up or re-paint a 2002 Lowe Roughneck. Can I match the paint for touch up or will I have to re-paint the whole boat? Does Lowe sell paint or is there a better paint to use? Thanks, ET :?


----------



## tsaints1115 (Nov 4, 2012)

As far as matching there are tools used by body shops that can match it correctly. As far as which paint someone with more expieriance will have to help you there.


----------



## spotco2 (Nov 4, 2012)

You can buy Lowe spray paint from any distributor.

I used to run a body shop and I've told more customers than I can remember that "you can't match faded."

If you touch it up, you're going to see it.

If you are looking for a really good paint job, scuff the entire boat, prime any bare aluminum with etching primer, sand everything one last time, wash with degreaser (Dawn dish detergent works well) wipe down with thinner to remove any contaminates (fingerprints) or dust from sanding, wipe with tac cloth and spray or roll and tip.

If you do not have a Lowe distributor in your area, check out Parkers Duck Boat paint. Their green is good and flat and dries out nice. It's also easy on the pocketbook at about $15 per quart which should be plenty to do 2 coats on the outside.


----------



## wilded (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you for the expert information. ET


----------



## Loweman (Nov 4, 2012)

As I was reminded in a previous post/thread asking about touch up paint, dings give a boat character, etc... I'm rationalizing along those lines and leaving my Lowe as is...


----------

